

Star Wars: The Force Awakens Official Teaser #2 - o0-0o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs#t=0

======
simas
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9389737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9389737)

